
How Many Widgets Does Tesla Have to Produce? - kchhina
http://news.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct2=us&fd=S&url=https://seekingalpha.com/article/4086865-many-widgets-tesla-produce&cid=52779550533056&ei=6DBlWcC1A8agmAGSwZPgDA&usg=AFQjCNEKNGw6qScjX-ffyhHPDrGp8H4lrw
======
ledjedi
or sell a butt load of their new solar roof tiles.

